

Amazon Video no longer available on Google TV after September 14 - nvader
http://pastebin.com/mxfJfzVP

======
fpp
Same with a 1 year old LG home cinema system.

Sending you amazon / kindle tv promos does not help to cover up such obviously
bad business approach, reliability & ethics as a supplier.

We will cancel all our Amazon subscriptions including their cloud services as
a result of this "marketing stunt".

We need businesses to partner with that we can trust and build long-term
relationships with - otherwise if they act like amzn here they should be
treated like commodity suppliers - replaceable and not worth a penny premium
or branding.

